# Buy two get one FREE Igf-1 Lr3



## TwisT (Apr 26, 2012)

Only at Purchase Peptides for a limited time BRO


-T


----------



## crackrbaby (Apr 26, 2012)

This is better than National Beat a Ginger day!


----------



## TwisT (Apr 26, 2012)

crackrbaby said:


> This is better than National Beat a Ginger day!



Debatable


----------



## Andrzeje77 (May 12, 2012)

*Igf-1 lr3*

Hi. I am new here. Could you help me please? Did you try IGF from them already? I bough some last month and I am not sure about quality. I read that you should feel hungry after shot but I feel nothing. 60mcg per shot daily (5 days already) so I should feel something I think? Problem is that I am not sure if it is something wrong with this IGF or with me


----------



## bicepts101 (Nov 22, 2012)

Seriously? Bro your not shooting heroin. Your not going to "feel" anything. The hunger will be gradual. You're not going to all of a sudden be starving. Try to read up on what you are doing to better understand what should happen.


----------



## R-fresh77 (Nov 23, 2012)

..


----------



## R-fresh77 (Nov 23, 2012)

Andrzeje77 said:


> Hi. I am new here. Could you help me please? Did you try IGF from them already? I bough some last month and I am not sure about quality. I read that you should feel hungry after shot but I feel nothing. 60mcg per shot daily (5 days already) so I should feel something I think? Problem is that I am not sure if it is something wrong with this IGF or with me


Who told you IGF_LR3 will make you hungry? Ghrp-6, Hexarelin, GHRP-2,  and Ipamorelin belong to the GHRP family, these will cause you to  stimulate ghrelin. Ghrelin is the hormone responsible for hunger  Ipamorelin being the least of ghrelin stimulates, some people get hunger  from Ipam, some do not. IGF-Lr3 will not make you hungry! I wouldn't  assume that you have bad IGF! Read the boards, write down items that are  new to youand look them up. If Your peps came from Twist, Im sure you  are fine.


----------

